# New Pij coming in today....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was looking on Craigslist for dog runs for a friend and came across a post from someone who needed a dog run for their pigeon. I wrote to them to tell them I have an old aviary they can have and fix up, and also gave them info about this site and how to properly fix up the aviary. Their pigeon was found (I believe) a year or so ago with a broken wing. The dad and daughter now have care of the pigeon as the daughter's sister moved out of state and left it with them (she was caring for the pigeon until she moved). We all know it can be difficult providing care for an only pij when you're not really set up for it, and I told them I would be happy to have Pidge join my flock, so they are bringing her up today (they live in Petaluma which is only about twenty minutes away from me). So I will get some pictures of her and the ones Jen brought last weekend asap. It's funny, I haven't had any true rescues since the babies at the construction site which was two or more months ago, and then two in one week.  And I wasn't even looking for pigeons on CL, just for the dog kennel.....coincidence or meant to be??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess meant to be, MaryJane....thanks for helping these folks and their
pigeon out. I'm sure the pij enjoyed having a human family to help in his/her
time of need, but now pij will enjoy some pigeon companionship!

fp


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

No coincidence, Maryjane...God-incident!

He knows where to place His Beloved Creatures!

You'll be Blessed by having your new additions!

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good for you, MJ! I'm sure it was meant to be or it is due to the phase of the moon or something. It's been pretty calm around here relatively speaking and then starting at 7 AM this morning the phone is ringing non-stop with birds.  I had hoped to get a lot of house and yard chores accomplished today, but that won't be happening.

Will look forward to pics of the new arrival!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NO HESITATION WHATSOEVER, MJ!! DEFINITELY MEANT TO BE!! (IMO...no such things as accidents!)

Looking forward to pics and updates!!

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You guys are great, it always makes me smile to come here.  They came today to bring Pidg, and they were a very nice family who obviously enjoyed her and cared about her well-being. She is a grey feral with a wing that droops just a tiny bit, and she has a tiny little "nose", it's very cute. Their family has had her for two years and she was grown when they found her with a broken wing. She still looks pretty young though. 

They were very interested in my critters, said it was like coming to the zoo lol. This is of course with our Golden Leonard barking because of visitors, and giant 78lb black lab Finn barking because Leonard is barking, and Ravi the lab barking from the bedroom with the puppies, and cats here and there, it is kind of like a three ring circus somedays.  I always think of it as having* less *animals, since there used to be turtles, and guinea pigs, and more rats, and quail, and partridges in pear trees...... Then I think of someone like Terry who has so many animals to take care of that it makes mine seem like just a handful! (And they_ are_ a handful some days hehe). They really like the tent and seeing so many different kinds of pigeons. It is always refreshing to see such a good reaction to pigeons. Betty Boop was, of course, showing off his pretty feet the whole time and making a spectacle of himself.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey MJ, 
you a got a newbie huh. 
Well, I'll be waiting to see some pictures of this newbie to the flock .

Be sure to take a few (or a ton) of pictures of all the other pigeons as well...

Hilly


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm glad you were able to help this pigeon out. I think she's really lucky to have found a home with you.


----------

